# OCD, anxiety and DR - spiritual connection?



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

I hope I'm in the right forum for this. I found out that I had OCD last year and looking back throughout my life I remember being OCD from a young age. I've read about energy, crystals, chakras, angels and past life experiences and have come to the conclusion that my OCD could stem from another life time. I know that my sacral chakra is unbalanced and I suffer from IBS. I think my solar plexus chakra is unbalanced too. I think this is because of the OCD fears.
What I don't understand is how something from another life time could affect you in this one. To me karma is a way of learning how to balance yourself between good and bad and if more bad things happen, then some sort of action is needed to correct it so good things will happen. I also believe that everything in existance is made from love as an energy and that by having fear thoughts I am blocking the love from healing my body and allowing me to progress in life.

I was just wondering what others think of this? Is there something else spiritually thats causing my OCD and anxiety. I'm also a highly sensitive person and possibly a starperson/Indigo child.

Thanks


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

It is possible to bring into this life energy from past lifetimes in order to heal it. That's what you might call "Karma", not sure.

That said, there is likely things that happened in this lifetime that could contribute to your problem.



> Is there something else spiritually thats causing my OCD and anxiety.


That's not something that we can answer, especially not having just met you 

Welcome to the boards


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks Cecil!  Sorry I meant is there any spiritual cause generally for OCD?


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Everything has spiritual implications IMO. I don't understand much about OCD though I do have some OCD like tendencies (peeling labels off bottles is one of them, especially when I'm nervous in public for example).

I imagine its an issue with needing to be in control of yourself and your surroundings - like not wanting to be put outside of your comfort zone.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi SP,

You've really got me thinking about past lives. I know others who also believe past karmas are stored in the chakras. I am still undecided, partly because I don't know if it is necessary to know about the past to heal it, psychospiritually, but also because I see a lot of ego in past lives discussions. Notice that no one is ever a poor miserly homeless person in a past life. Only rich, famous and elegant.

Apart from all the ego attached to past life considerations, it is possible to have receieved suffering and karma before this existance, or on other levels one isn't aware of.

When we receive trauma in this life, it is extremely therapeutic to get it out in the open, so love can embrace it. I'm not sure if that is necessarily the case for past lives. If/when we are meant to have access to that information, we will. In the meantime, we can explore our psyches through dreamwork, meditation and/or drugs. It's all a journey of discovery.

...personally I would rather heal today for today. It's better to find practical spiritual solutions than esoteric arguments about causation I feel. Simple imbalances between the solar plexus and intellect account for a lot of people who suffer from obsessive thinking/attachments. If people's emotional cores are healed and they are fully grounded, the tendancy to think to much or control things is reduced naturally.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Rozanne said:


> If people's emotional cores are healed and they are fully grounded, the tendancy to think to much or control things is reduced naturally.


How can we do this? Im seeing a spirital healer once a week now (im on meds) but i just cant even begin to describe what im going through (i know im not the only one) i just need some advice etc, im so over it, my head feels so messed up

Robynx


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Rozanne, I had a reiki attunement awhile ago by an online healer and I feel a lot of energy coming from my solar plexus, sacral chakra and 3rd eye chakra, but no where else.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

If have seen many spiritual healers over the years and my opinion is that if you have a long term psychological/emotional problem there is not a great deal a spiritual healer can do to help you because on some level you want to hold onto the problems you have, some psychiatrists call it secondary gain where you have an unconscious reason to keep your problems which may be due to guilt or hidden resentment or it could be down to all sorts of things but the spiritual healer will come and try to clear your energy but will come up against your own resistance and unless you are conscious of that resistance and really want to let it go then all you will get is a bit if relaxation because your own power in your body is far greater than any healers . I would recommend psychotherapy and inner child healing ahead of spiritual healing because it can get to the root cause of our inner conflicts


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

We all have healing energies. But being exposed to healing energy and intention is very positive.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

sweetypie said:


> Thanks Rozanne, I had a reiki attunement awhile ago by an online healer and I feel a lot of energy coming from my solar plexus, sacral chakra and 3rd eye chakra, but no where else.


In my experience, the chakras clear material when they are ready and not sooner. Therefore, you can intend to get well in certain ways and ask that things progress in that direction, help it along with exercises etc. But accept where you are at. The subtle mental energies when out of balance, say for instance also if you are ungrounded, can have massive and sometimes disturbing effects. So if you are going to focus on healing it's best to work in two main areas: practal life and the heart. The heart is also extremely grounding because it is the middle way between the upper and lower worlds.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

You are right Rozanne, I think perhaps I found the direct interaction with the spiritual healers I met too intense and too personal so I contracted and couldn't open up properly to the healing energy, what you say about love is true though, I remember the first energy healer I saw was a man doing reiki and he tried to hypnotise me without my consent which angered me and put me off for a long time, but then I saw a woman who did Polarity Therapy who is probably the calmest and healthiest person I have ever met and she would transmit love energy to me every week which helped me a lot as I was pretty paranoid and anxious at the time, thinking about it I was helped quite a lot by that lady so perhaps I spoke too quickly when I wrote off spiritual healing. I think perhaps I am lucky with my therapist because he is a Buddhist who does a lot of meditation and energy work so he has the energy and presence to deal with his clients bad vibes and negative emotions without it affecting him too much, but I can see how seeing therapists who dont work on clearing themselves could actually be harmful for you.

# I dont know why you edited your post Rozanne because you made some really good points which made me think and changed my mind about a few things  now mine sounds like I am talking to myself :lol:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

...I'm sorry Pablo. I did it was because I didn't want to seem argumentative> I felt that we were having an argument about counselling versus healing again!!!

You know what my stance is.....I see counselling as an aspect of spiritual healing and I don't rate therapists who think the purpose of life is fulfill the body to the detriment of finding Spirit. The reason I have that issue is because I still struggle with this issue of "being selfish" being a "parasite on the earth" etc. Going to see a therapist who was "working for the system" who is trained in science without a spiritual stance and who doesn't hold forgiveness/healing as the central philosophy of all self-work....I just can't face that yet. I find it empty and meaningless beyond words. It destroys a part of my soul and I can't let go in a situation where I feel that there isn't a higher purpose, shared consciously by the people involved. If I knew my counsellor was Christian or had a forgiveness based philosophy, as well as expertise in personal psychology, that would be fine. But to start with, I'd have to know they would have mercy for me because I wouldn't expect to heal if they didn't have mercy for me.

Spiritual healing, sort of helps me find a way out of that loop hole. Receiving spiritual love is pure and unconditional, ironically it is therefore extremely personal feeling and affirms bodily worth, and need for some meagre pleasure in life. I feel that meeting in the name of "spiritual healing", the transmission of pure love, has more potential for helping me.

Didn't mean to make you look stupid Pab...I have to admit I was a bit aggrivated when I saw your post intitially and wondered how you could deny the benefits of receiving pure unconditional love. On the other hand, you were right, resistances happen, going with a view to being "instantly cured" isn't necessarily going to work, as you have to align yourself with a few things. The hardest part is learning how to receive love in full trust.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Thats ok Rozanne, there is nothing wrong with a good argument so if you feel like telling me that I have said something wrong or have been a moron I promise I wont hold it against you infact it would probably do me some good as sometimes I loose perspective and get opinionated about things im not even that sure about, and my opinions on these things are constantly changing (as you can probably tell) so im sure some of the things I have said in the past I no longer agree with as well as im sure my opinions will be different in the future, but you dont need to look out for my feelings any more as I am learning to stick up for myself these days without taking things too personally.

I have been to quite a few councellors and spiritual healers and I think it is really down to the individual skills, health and natural ability of the person doing the healing, for example I went to one psychotherapist who concluded I had a sexual disfunction within 30 minutes of meeting me which is untrue and probably the most obnoxious thing anybody has ever said to me, so I left and never went back and I really feel sad about the damage his arrogance is doing to vulnerable people, but then alternatively I went to another psychotherapist who just accepted whatever I brought to him without any sort of interpretation at all and didnt judge me whatsoever and such an accepting non judgemental relationship is very powerful and healing because just about every other person in your life has certain judgements and expectations towards you. That form of relationship was exactly what I needed at that stage in my life and could create a shift that spiritual healing couldnt, but then I had a spiritual healing experience last week which has probably changed my life forever so I guess individually we have to find what is going to work for us at our stage in our lives.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Rozanne said:


> You know what my stance is.....I see counselling as an aspect of spiritual healing and I don't rate therapists who think the purpose of life is fulfill the body to the detriment of finding Spirit. The reason I have that issue is because I still struggle with this issue of "being selfish" being a "parasite on the earth" etc. Going to see a therapist who was "working for the system" who is trained in science without a spiritual stance and who doesn't hold forgiveness/healing as the central philosophy of all self-work....I just can't face that yet. I find it empty and meaningless beyond words.


Yeah I have that too,not the parasite on earth thing but the "clinical thing" and finding it cold and empty...,I have in the past often angrily said to my psychiatrist and other clinical people ,"thats it you all done now? ,you can just do your paper work now and put me away in the filing cabinet and forget me ,all good ,as long as youve done your job and the statistics add up"...I usually find myself saying that to them when im having a rough time and they allways say "well we have to draw up a plan and if we do we cant just go against it" A plan? it does sound clinical doesnt it....how about some real concern and passion for what you do as a care worker,a smile? some compassion?.I think maybe you have opened my eyes to somthing here Rozanne,I didnt realise that by suporting organisations and receiving help from practices that I dont find satisfactory ,it is in conflict with my higher self and my own beleifs.Definatly something for me to think about,thanks.Aparently in september around the 17 th they are talking about bringing in a new "system" i hate that word ,where patients under the mental health services will be given a set ammount of money each month to spend on things that THE PATIENT feelS will help them ,even if its spiritual healing ,crystal healing ,meditatioin courses etc,I think they have piloted it in essex so far to see how productive it is,and it will probably be only a small pilot project when it starts in other areas too before expanding ,but my support worker is putting me forward for it.So fingers crossed.
Namaste
Spirit.


----------

